# Crochet Camisole and Cardigan Child to Pre Teen



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Crochet Camisole Tank Top and Cardigan. Here is another easy simple crochet pattern. This one is for a smart set that will be perfect to wear with pants or skirts. The pattern is easy to follow and really quick. And of course best of all, both camisole and cardigan are constructed as one piece, so when you're finished there's just the seam to sew up on each side!

Pattern $4.50

Sizes: 
5/6 Finished chest measurement 24-25" Length from Shoulder to Hem 13"
7/8 Finished chest measurement 26-27" Length from Shoulder to Hem 13" 
10/12 Finished chest measurement 29-30" Length from Shoulder to Hem 15"

http://www.etsy.com/listing/96527238/crochet-camisole-and-one-piece-cardigan
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/camisole-and-cardigan


----------



## Punkin51 (Sep 3, 2012)

Now that is just wonderful. Your GD is beautiful.


----------



## Kait (Feb 23, 2013)

Gorgeous pattern & beautiful young lady.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Good style pattern.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Cute, cute, cute and your pictures are always so good!


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

Awesome!! Simply stunning!! the model and pattern !!.. would love to have an adult version of that !!


----------



## kbaurer (Jun 20, 2013)

so cuuuute. I love when young girls wear things that are pretty and femanine. Great job on the design and follow through.


----------



## sophie6647 (Mar 7, 2012)

Both are stunning x


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

How lovely! She's gorgeous, as well!


----------

